# Gaggia Paros



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a Gaggia Paros that I haven't used for a little while since breaking the reservoir, I was just wondering what everyones thoughts were on it? I have been tempted to refurbish it and really make it a bit special, or to change to something else?

also does anyone know where I can get Gaggia spares from? I had been struggling to find a new reservoir.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/Gaggia-Coffee-Machines/Manual/Gaggia-Paro

I presume you have tried here?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep,

they don't have the reservoir











mremanxx said:


> http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/Gaggia-Coffee-Machines/Manual/Gaggia-Paro
> 
> I presume you have tried here?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I can try my supplier in Italy if you want, it's a while since they stopped making it so no longer produce spares actively, that being said. They are a very good machine.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Mark,

if you could that would be great!



gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> I can try my supplier in Italy if you want, it's a while since they stopped making it so no longer produce spares actively, that being said. They are a very good machine.


----------

